# ACHTUN!NG | OEM Audi 17" Winter Wheel Specials - $699 a set!!!



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*OEM Audi 17" Winter Wheel Specials - $699 a set!!!*
We have a limited supply of 17×7.5" et43 5×112 bolt pattern *OEM Audi "Celebration" Wheels* (similar to B5 RS4 style) for the extremely low price of $699 a set _with_ *OEM Audi center caps*! This is an incredible *savings of over $1,600* from dealer prices!
This wheel will fit most Audi and VW vehicles including but not limited to, B5/B6/B7 A4, B5/B6/B7 S4, A3, Mk2 TT, C5/C6 A6, Volkswagen Mk5, Passat, Eos, and others. 
We will be adding these to our Achtuning online catalog soon, in the meantime please give us a call if you would like to place an order!










_Modified by [email protected]!NG at 10:51 AM 8-27-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: ACHTUN!NG | OEM Audi 17" Winter Wheel Specials - $699 a set!!! ([email protected]!NG)*

• *OEM wheels!*
• Ridiculous amount of brake clearance!
• Offset-friendly for just about every VAG car!
• OEM center caps included with price!


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected]!NG)*

whats the off chance that you sell just the centercaps?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (ironmule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ironmule* »_whats the off chance that you sell just the centercaps?

No problem there. It's a regularly stocked item.


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected]!NG)*

it'd be more cost efficient to buy a set of your rims- nice! i'll start saving up.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (ironmule)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We've got plenty available!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: ACHTUN!NG | OEM Audi 17" Winter Wheel Specials - $699 a set!!! ([email protected]!NG)*


----------

